# Do you think she is ugly?



## *Andrea* (Jan 30, 2006)

I already know that I think she is adorable but I had someone tell me last night that she's "kinda ugly"! I wanted to smack him in the face...but I didn't :evil: ! So I thought I would get your opinions!










I have new pics I am going to post but I forgot my laptop at home so an old one whill have to suffice. Thank you for taking a look!


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

How could anybody call that ugly? What a cutie!!


----------



## guinnypigsmom (Feb 9, 2006)

Smack him for me too!! :twisted: She is absolutely gorgeous!!! :wave:


----------



## *Andrea* (Jan 30, 2006)

That's what I think too! I just glared at him! I wanted to tell him he was "kinda ugly" because he is!!!! :roll:


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

That's when I would have said, "Well have YOU looked in the mirror lately? Yuck" and walked away...LOL

She is beautiful...


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

She's georgeous  Don't worry about it though... Not everyone likes Chis.. to some people, I'm sure they look odd with their large ears, and small bodies  It's kinda like with pugs... some people don't like their looks, and others love the little wrinkled faces. It is a little bit rude to tell someone their dog is ugly though.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

It sounds like someone is jealous of your baby! No way ! they could think that baby is ugly!!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

They're just jealous that they can't be as adorable as her. I swear if someone just came right out and said that my dogs were ugly I'd deck 'em! I think I've stated before that I threw my brothers friend out of my house for calling Lina a "rat". I think it's ridiculous to talk that way about someone pet. Would they do the same thing if it was your human child? No. Grrr!!


----------



## *Andrea* (Jan 30, 2006)

Thank you all for your kind replies. I will pass them on to Junie as those horrible words were said right in front of the poor little thing! If he wasn't someone who is a close friend of my hubby's family I would have beat him up...or at least tried. I think he is just a big ol' :bootyshake: !


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

I would have told Junie to bite him, and if she didn't I'd have done it myself! :evil: She's very very, very beautiful.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

The guy is an idiot trying to get under your skin :roll: Plus he's probably one of those guys that needs a pitbull or rotti to feel like a real man :lol: 

Shes beautiful & like you said you knew that allready :wave:


----------



## LuvmySkippy (Oct 11, 2005)

She's the sweetest baby ever! :love9: A smack from me too to that guy!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

People are so stupid. He was just trying to make you upset... don't let people like that bother you. I know someone who calls my dogs "footballs" and says that they would be "fun to throw around." I just ignore him.

Junie is such a cutie


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

She is so adorable!!!


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

She's adorable.. go ahead and smack him!


----------



## guinnypigsmom (Feb 9, 2006)

~Jessie~ said:


> People are so stupid. He was just trying to make you upset... don't let people like that bother you. I know someone who calls my dogs "footballs" and says that they would be "fun to throw around." I just ignore him.
> 
> Junie is such a cutie


I agree Jessie. My hubby was one of those guys that called little dogs "punt dogs"....untill we got Guinny. Now guess who's kissing Guinny's belly, buying treats, and talking about wanting another chi!!! Some people have never owned a little dog and haven't experienced the joy they give. :wave:


----------



## trixiesmom (Jan 31, 2006)

Someone must be blind. My 6year old granddaughter thinks she is pretty too. We both loved her she is a little cute sweetie pie. We love Junie. :lol:


----------



## Gracie'smom (Jan 7, 2006)

She is such a cutie! People can be so mean! I've heard it, too. I showed her pic to one of my sons, (male input  ) and his response was she's a "way cool" dog, and he would take her any day!

I'm becoming increasingly suspicious of men with Chi issues!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Anyone can see that she is a beautiful little girl! It's sad but people that aren't chi lovers don't appreciate their great characteristics the way we all do.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

OMG she is beautiful! I agree with Kari there are just some people who cannot see or just wont see just how cute and beautiful chihuahua's are.


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

there is nuffin ugly bout that baby!! she is just way too cute!


----------



## newf (Jan 28, 2006)

How anyone can look at that precious face and say she is kinda ugly is beyond me. She is just way too cute!!!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Ugly???? :evil: 

More like B E A U T I F U L :love4: :love4:


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

omg, shes freakin' cute


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

She is beautiful. There are just some people out there that for some reason, do not like the way Chihuahuas look. I would not give that persons comments a second thought!


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

kitty said:


> there is nuffin ugly bout that baby!! she is just way too cute!


I agree! She's perfect!


----------



## *Andrea* (Jan 30, 2006)

Thank you all so much for your replies! In my mind I knew she was cute but I didn't know if I was like one of those diluted(sp?) parents who thinks their child/pet is perfect when every one else is going...hmmm...I don't know why it got under my skin so much, I guess cuz I am so attatched to her. She has become like my child as silly as it is to say. I am sure you all understand this though! Anyway thanx again, we really appreciate it! You all are the best :thumbright:


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

He must be blind in one eye and can't see out of the other. Seriously he must have been trying to get a rise out of you for some reason cause noone could think that precious face is ugly :roll:


----------



## IcePrincess (Mar 20, 2006)

Don't listen to him. Your pup is such a cutie. People like him just need to put something down to make himself feel good. When in reality he is the ugly one. Just try not to let what he says bother you. You love your chi and your chi loves you. We all think that she is just beautiful.


----------



## poppy (Mar 23, 2006)

:shock: She is a sweetie, what a stupid man, I wonder why some men seem to need to make comments about these little dogs...I too have had the "URGH Look at that Rat on a lead Ha Ha Ha" comments... I ignore them. :bootyshake: 
Poppy


----------



## Renee xO (Mar 29, 2006)

seriously, whoever said that shes ugly is INSANE. she is so cute!!!! i love the light colored chi's!!!


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

WOW! How could anyone call that cutie ugly!!!! Smack him for me, too, please.
Oh, and I know what you guys mean about some people just not appreciating chis...
This one guy in the mall saw Halle in her carry purse and said to his son (loud enough so I could hear on purpose, no doubt!) "Look, that girl has a rat in her bag."
As someone who has owned rats AND a chi I took double offense. I wanted to call HIM a rat, but I think rats are cute! LOL

Don't worry. Your pup is about as cute as they come!


----------



## tasel (Dec 2, 2005)

Was that person blind????


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

don't pay them no mind they was just hate'n on your chi becasue they know it's cute! guys aways do that! :roll:


----------



## Isshinharu (Jan 27, 2006)

He's just jealous that a dog has more looks than he does. 

Go ahead, post a pic and we'll do a side by side comparison. :lol:


----------



## Isshinharu (Jan 27, 2006)

Jamoka's Jem said:


> don't pay them no mind they was just hate'n on your chi becasue they know it's cute! *guys aways do that! :roll:*


I resent that comment! I'm a guy, with 2 Chi's. *hmphh!!*  :twisted:


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

She is one of the cutest chis I've ever seen ^_^ Seriously. She looks a little bit like Yoshi too


----------



## Lory07 (Apr 12, 2006)

She has a cute lil button nose!!


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

guinnypigsmom said:


> Smack him for me too!! :twisted: She is absolutely gorgeous!!! :wave:


LIKEWISE! 

She's adorable!


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

She's definitely not ugly..smack him/her for me if u could too


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

This must be one of the cutest Chis I've seen lately!!!!  Absolutely adorable!


----------



## rach (Jan 12, 2006)

guinnypigsmom said:


> Smack him for me too!! :twisted: She is absolutely gorgeous!!! :wave:


lol :lol: and me!!!!
she's so sweet how could anyone be so mean.
well actually its easy to be mean to a tiny chi pup. this person should get a life and pick on someone their own size.
i've had some one call tilly minging before, it really hurts.


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2005)

OMG...SO cute!!! How could anyone mistake that pup for anything but perfect? I think he was 'projecting' his own insecurities...
 Jill


----------

